# Desprocessar



## fabioquesada

Olá a todos,

Estou a traduzir (PT > ES) uma aplicação informática sobre gestão de empresas e um dos botões diz "Desprocessar pagamento". Este se refere a mudar o estado de um pagamento já processado (realizar o saldar el pago, em espanhol). Mas eu estava precisando do antônimo desta expressão (inexistente em espanhol) dado que "Desprocesar" não existe em espanhol. Alguma ideia de como poderia traduzir esse botão? Qualquer ajuda será muito bem-vinda .

Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

'_Anular_' não serviria? '_Desprocessar_', aliás, também não me parece que exista no português de Portugal onde diríamos '_anular o processamento_', mas o termo tem lógica e respeita as regras da composição.


----------



## patriota

Outras opções: _Cancelar? Desfazer (deshacer)? Restaurar? Invalidar?_


----------



## anaczz

Não caberia, também, estornar?


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Não caberia, também, estornar?



Bem lembrado, mas em espanhol é '_extornar_'. Não sei é se se poderá aplicar, porque enquanto '_desprocessar_' só implica desfazer o que foi feito e não tem uma relação necessária com a contabilidade, '_extornar_' acarreta uma mudança de crédito para débito (ou vice-versa), ou seja, reporta-se especificamente à operação contabilística.


----------



## anaczz

Mas é justamente essa a ideia que me passa "desprocessar": desfazer uma série/cascata de ações decorrentes do processamento de um pagamento.


----------



## fabioquesada

Carfer said:


> '_Anular_' não serviria? '_Desprocessar_', aliás, também não me parece que exista no português de Portugal onde diríamos '_anular o processamento_', mas o termo tem lógica e respeita as regras da composição.


Muito obrigado Carfer!! Sim, desprocessar não existe em PT e "anular o processamente" seria a melhor opção para PT, mas tenho quase certeza de que não foi redatado assim em PT por questões de espaço nos botões. Anular me parece uma boa opção, comentarei com o cliente e dou feedback!  Obrigadisimo de novo


----------



## fabioquesada

Carfer said:


> Bem lembrado, mas em espanhol é '_extornar_'. Não sei é se se poderá aplicar, porque enquanto '_desprocessar_' só implica desfazer o que foi feito e não tem uma relação necessária com a contabilidade, '_extornar_' acarreta uma mudança de crédito para débito (ou vice-versa), ou seja, reporta-se especificamente à operação contabilística.


Concordo aqui com o Carfer. Não só se trataria de operações contabilísticas. E tem mais... esse "desprocessar" é usado até na compra de um artigo que já foi pago e agora o cliente quer devolver.



anaczz said:


> Mas é justamente essa a ideia que me passa "desprocessar": desfazer uma série/cascata de ações decorrentes do processamento de um pagamento.


Muito obrigado pela resposta Anaczz!!!  Mas acho que seria um pouco especifico utilizar esse "extornar". Anular seria uma opção mais viável.


----------



## Vanda

Desprocessar existe sim, acabei de descobrir um montão. É um termo que está sendo usado na contabilidade/informática.
Um exemplo:


> Processamento dos Lançamentos da Folha de Pagamento ti9 e Relatório de Conferência
> O processamento e Cancelamento dos Lançamentos da Folha de Pagamento Ti9 na Contabilidade é feito
> nas opções “Processar” e “Desprocessar”, respectivamente. (figura A2)


fonte
Ao digitar desprocessar vocês encontrarão vários docs, principalmente ligados a folhas de pagamento.

Outro exemplo:


> C o n t a b i l i d a d e > P r o c e d i m e n t o s > E s c r i t u r a ç ã o C o n t á b i l > A b e r t u r a d o E x e r c í c i o > I n s c r i ç ã o d e R P ' s N ã o P r o c e s s a d o s > D e s p r o c e s s a r...
> . _A tela para desprocessamento da Inscrição de RP's_ Processados _possui novo layout_.


 fonte
Deve ter entrado no mesmo feitio de deletar.


----------



## FerGilmour

¿Anular/Cancelar proceso/procesamiento de pago?


----------



## fabioquesada

Muito obrigado a todos pelas respostas!!

A pesar de eu lutar e querer modificar o termo, o meu cliente não quis nenhuma mudança na tradução desse "Desprocessar" justificando que os clientes já estavam acostumados com esse termo no software e realizar a mudança seria confundir-lhes ainda mais. Então, acho que nem sempre as decisões dependem do tradutor e muitas vezes vemos como as pessoas se queixam por algum termo soar estranho ou esquisito, e jogam diretamente a culpa no tradutor. Queremos mudar para melhor, mas as vezes não nos deixam  

Boa tarde e bom trabalho a todos!!


----------



## Vanda

Exatamente como eu disse acima: ''desprocessar'', que é jargão da área, não tem por que mudar.


----------



## Carfer

Anda a pairar por aqui um equívoco, Vanda. Ninguém falou em mudar o português do Brasil. Fabioquesada disse que está a traduzir '_(*PT > ES*)_' e é _'desprocesar_' que lhe põe problema porque não existe em espanhol (e, disse eu, também não no português de Portugal, ao que julgo). Aliás, aproveito para dizer que só pus reserva à sugestão de '_extornar_' da anaczz  precisamente por isso, porque o alvo é o espanhol e pelo significado mais restrito que _'extornar_' nele tem, não porque precisássemos de uma alternativa para o português.


----------



## Vanda

_Tô_ falando de vocês europeus, não, Carfito. Mesmo porque, se eu entendi, de viés, parece que o cliente é brasileiro, não? Se não era isto, desmanchem tudo que eu disse acima.

Edit: Pior do que isso, agora que vi que li mesmo de viés... vocês estão falando do espanhol. Podem me internar.


----------

